# mysql data moved into jail - server start fail



## Beeblebrox (Mar 30, 2012)

I recently moved the host's mysql db's into a jailed environment. I first wanted to place the data in a different path /dbmysql but got some serious errors when I tried *# mysqld_safe*. 

I then copied the data to its usual folder /var/db/mysql and started the service. No errors this time, but I get a hanged jail process and mysql did not deamonise.

EDIT: Solved - don't ask me how, because I just somehow debugged it step-by-step and got it to work...


----------

